# Over the counter Beta Blocker? Natural Herb?



## whydotheystink (Mar 14, 2009)

Are there any over the country natural herbs or anything that work like beta blockers?


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

Legend has it: chamomile, passionflower, banana, hawthorne berry.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

They won't be as potent as real beta blockers. Go to your doc, beta blockers are easy to get IMHO.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

John_in_SF said:


> Legend has it: chamomile, passionflower, banana, hawthorne berry.


I was going to say that herbal tea tends to slow my heart rate down noticeably, but Medline is right - beta blockers are pretty common; they're not difficult to be prescribed and they're more effective than herbal alternatives. If you're having a hypertensive crisis, I doubt you'll have the time or patience to make a nice cup of chamomile tea :b


----------

